
Will Cloud Computing Kill Open Source Development? - hansflying
https://www.infoq.com/articles/will-cloud-computing-kill-open-source
======
verdverm
Consider what we are seeing from Google Cloud Next this week.

Supported dual-license databases, they seem to have been working with the OSS
companies for this.

Google creates k8s and friends in OSS, they become the dominant projects
people use, Google supports them in their own cloud, on premise, and in their
competitors clouds (niiice).

